# Pieces like Brahms piano quintet.



## BenG (Aug 28, 2018)

I love the grandness and exhilarating excitement of this piece, I know nothing like this. I'm not asking for a piece that is similar in terms of compositional devices used, but a piece that releases similar emotions to this piece. Any thoughts?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

One that I have been enthusiastic about lately, is the piano quintet by Sergei Taneyev! There are several versions on spotify...


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

Schumann's piano quintet.


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

The Piano Quintet no.2 in B minor by Friedrich Gernsheim.


----------



## pjang23 (Oct 8, 2009)

Amy Beach was a huge fan of Brahms's Piano Quintet and wrote one of her own in inspiration. It references the 4th movement in the opening.






Bloch's Piano Quintet No. 1 has a similar intensity. Look for the Goldner Quarter with Piers Lane for better quality.






Dohnanyi's two piano quintets are probably the most Brahmsian piano quintets since written.


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

How about something by Brahms?  Try the Piano Quartet in C minor, Op. 60.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio (Jan 3, 2020)

EdwardBast said:


> How about something by Brahms?  Try the Piano Quartet in C minor, Op. 60.


I love that work, one of my absolute favorites among one of my absolute favorite bodies of work (Brahms's chamber music). The slow movement is one of Brahms's most ravishing creations.


----------



## MusicSybarite (Aug 17, 2017)

Louis Vierne's Piano Quintet in C minor is a good candidate IMO. Moving, intense, masterly.


----------



## RogerWaters (Feb 13, 2017)

"a piece that releases similar emotions to this piece"

Can you give us an idea of what emotions are elicited in you by this piece? Without that information, it's hard to recommend other works, as different people have different reactions to music.


----------

